# Organising Contacts and Synchronising



## josswallace (Oct 18, 2004)

I currently have a Samsung Apollo and when I originally set up my contacts I had for example one entry for "smith" and within that separate entries for all the family., which made searching quite quick. I have had the contacts on both the sim card and the phone and now they are all individually itemised.

I have now got an HTC Desire and before I transfer over I want to learn how to organise them so that they keep the folder type format. I also want to synchronise my email and calander with gmail but not my contacts.....how do I manage that.

Any help would be appreciated.

Ian Wallace


----------

